# Banksia Grandis as toppers



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Are there any members from Western Australian out there who can lay their hands on Banksia Grandis seed pods?

They are fantastic for stick toppers.

Willing to pay all costs.

Have other members ever used them????


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I searched member by location and entered "AU." The search yielded only you and AussieSticker. We might try other searches. You may wish to message AussieSticker.

The seed pods mould make great toppers, based on your photo.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Looked the pods up on the net.

suprised at whats been done to them.Very nice woodturning and carvings.

I have seem some in a botanical garden in the canary isles never knew what they where,

They should make a interesting topper a good talking point for people when they see it.

Will have to shop around on ebay they seem to sell everything


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thankyou both. Aussiesticker got in touch with me. I also have rellies in WA who will keep a lookout. I found one supplier but he only deals in big kilos

- for artists i supppose. You can make all sorts of things out of bull banksias. Cobalt, tried ebay no luck. Let me know if you have

any success.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

You fellows from Oz have some amazing wood, completely unlike anything in No. Am. that I know about. I'm envious.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thought i had posted this must have had a senior moment lol
there advertised on the uk amazon site at21£ must be sold over there
good luck


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gdendby

What I'd like more is a few hazel or blackthorn copices!!!!! You NAs and Poms have so

much more in the way of readily accessable timber. Boxwood would be a blessing too!

Cobalt thanks for heads up. I will make some enquiries.

Cheers


----------

